# Darn, wish I wasn’t sick !!!



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Those days are numbered.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

That’s rough, I’ve had days like that where I also missed out. They’ll be others


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

What were you or are you sick with?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Bad stomach flu, high temp ... it was horrible


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Damn. Last time I saw a surge like that Dara was mopping floors at Expedia.


----------

